# Scott Ian's NEW Jackson Soloist ...



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2010)

Hellyeah 





















I really like it


----------



## ibanez254 (Mar 27, 2010)

Man silverburst is killer! I'm not too fond of the inlays though, but it's a ton better than....


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 27, 2010)

Is it just the angel or does that body look huge?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 27, 2010)

I must admit I'm not wowed by this, I haven't seen a lot of Jackson customs that I like. Rusty Cooley's on the other hand, was almost as nice as his Ibanez customs


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2010)

Definitely the ang*l*e, but in fact it is a bit bigger



> New Jackson Sig model based on my 1987 NY soloist. Mahogany body with
> maple top, silver burst. Same neck. *3/16 *bigger all the way around.


----------



## lefty robb (Mar 27, 2010)

Far too plain for my tastes.


----------



## Paulfocused (Mar 27, 2010)

If it had a BKP Miracle Man or Lundgren M6 in the bridge I'd totally steal it


----------



## Demeyes (Mar 27, 2010)

I hate the finish on that. I also don't like how it looks with only 1 pickup. I don't mind the inlays too much but it's a pretty poor custom overall I think.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 27, 2010)

I like it


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 27, 2010)

Quite "meh" to me. Nothing special, a run of the mill dinky.


----------



## SpaceDock (Mar 27, 2010)

ibanez254 said:


> Man silverburst is killer! I'm not too fond of the inlays though, but it's a ton better than....



It's like some chick went superbad on it!


----------



## Ben.Last (Mar 27, 2010)

Eh. It's obviously something actually built to his taste and that he'd use on a regular basis on tour. Nothing fancy.


----------



## Paulfocused (Mar 27, 2010)

SpaceDock said:


> It's like some chick went superbad on it!



hahahahah


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Mar 27, 2010)

Its like a COW with a string missing and ugly inlays. Definitely NOT the best guitar he's had...  see what I did there?


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Mar 27, 2010)

It's a COW with inlays n binding...cool...


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 27, 2010)

BlindingLight7 said:


> It's a COW with inlays n binding...cool...



Missing the reversed headstock .. but guess that's a good description  ...


----------



## MFB (Mar 28, 2010)

Single humbucker is single and boring
Tacky inlays are tacky
Jackson with Scott Ian back is good

Overall, still very meh and makes me wish if this DOES go to production - we get a neck humbucker and a blank board or shark fins


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 28, 2010)

i dont like it.


----------



## Evil7 (Mar 28, 2010)

I agree it looks bland boring...... cant really place what it is....
I like single pickup humbucker metal guitars btw


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2010)

i think its fuckin awesome maing!


----------



## tian (Mar 28, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i think its fuckin awesome maing!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't know, The inlays aren't my thing, it's boring looking rosewood, I only like Silverbursts in some cases, and it has pickup rings, probably plays like a beast though. Although didn't Scott Ian only hook up with Washburn a year or two ago?


----------



## Murmel (Mar 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> I don't know, The inlays aren't my thing, it's boring looking rosewood, I only like Silverbursts in some cases, and it has pickup rings, probably plays like a beast though. Although didn't Scott Ian only hook up with Washburn a year or two ago?


Same thing with Dan Donegan from Disturbed who is now working with Schecter.
Seems like people are abandoning Washburn


----------



## Sebastian (Mar 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Although didn't Scott Ian only hook up with Washburn a *year or two ago*?



rather 6 years....


----------



## mikernaut (Mar 28, 2010)

I like it. It's simple but still cool to me. But then again I luv me some silverbursts


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 29, 2010)

That custom is just so forgettable! Very un-Scott Ian-like.


----------



## grogarage (Mar 30, 2010)

of all of his guitars, his CS jackson with the ''NOT'' inlay and only about 15 frets was my favorite


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 30, 2010)

Evil7 said:


> Is it just the angel or does that body look huge?



I can't see an angel in either picture?


----------



## Randy (Mar 30, 2010)

grogarage said:


> of all of his guitars, his CS jackson with the ''NOT'' inlay and only about 15 frets was my favorite



Never saw that one before.


----------



## Ultraworld (Mar 30, 2010)

His original Jackson was a simple guitar. It's good to see him back at Jackson. These are head & shoulders ahead of the stuff he was using. Now that Fender is in charge, they can cultivate more sponsors.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 30, 2010)

Ultraworld said:


> His original Jackson was a simple guitar. It's good to see him back at Jackson. These are head & shoulders ahead of the stuff he was using. Now that Fender is in charge, they can cultivate more sponsors.



Uh, he left after Fender bought them. 

Let's just say that Fender has come to it's senses with Jackson and endorsers.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2010)

Demeyes said:


> I hate the finish on that. I also don't like how it looks with only 1 pickup. I don't mind the inlays too much but it's a pretty poor custom overall I think.



So much fail in this post.

First of all...It's HIS custom, he didn't have it made for you...

Secondly, I don't need two points to shoot you down


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Mar 31, 2010)

gunshow86de said:


> I can't see an angel in either picture?


----------



## sol niger 333 (Mar 31, 2010)

Give me his original sig with the dice inlay over this silverburst any day. Look at the neck joint on this jj2!!!! Beautiful 



http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e287/Trashgreen/IMG_0700.jpg


http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e287/Trashgreen/IMG_0697.jpg


http://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e287/Trashgreen/IMG_0696.jpg


----------

